# Pronunciación de Atlántico, Atlas y Atleta



## Honeypum

Las palabras que llevan una vocal seguida de una T y de una L se pronuncian de manera distinta en Latino América y en España.

Por ejemplo:

Atlántico:

* a - tlán - ti - co (LatAm)
* at - lán - ti - co (España)

Asimismo, lo he consultado con amigos (ninguno lingüista, pero todos profesionales) y me han dicho que la separación en sílabas es como la acabo de escribir.

¿Qué es lo correcto? ¿Por qué en España la "t" y la "l" no se unen al hablar? ¿Alguna razón histórica? ¿Cómo se enseña a separar en sílabas estas palabras?


----------



## Jellby

Lo que se me ocurre es que el grupo "tl" en español no tiene cabida, por lo que se separa en dos sílabas, mientras que en idiomas americanos como el nahua sí existe, por lo que puede entrar en una sola sílaba. Probablemente en américa se separe como has dicho por influencia de estos idiomas.


----------



## Honeypum

Gracias Jellby.

Entonces, si no te estoy malinterpretando, lo correcto es separarlo:

at - lán - ti - co

¿Es así?


----------



## Jellby

Estoy prácticamente seguro de eso es correcto. Lo que no me atrevo a decir es que "a-tlán-ti-co" sea incorrecto si quien lo escribe así lo pronuncia (bueno, nunca se separaría una letra sola en un renglón, pero eso es otra cosa).


----------



## ampurdan

Yo no me imagino cómo se puede apreciar la diferencia en la pronunciación. Bueno, yo soy capaz de separar: at-lán-ti-co y, para mí artificialmente, a-tlán-ti-co, pero si todo se dice de una tirada, ambas suenan igual, ¿no?


----------



## Jellby

... pero sería "Te-noch-ti-tlán"


----------



## rocioteag

y que hay de ...

Tlaquepaque 
Tlalpan
Atlante
Tlacoquemecatl.....


----------



## SpiceMan

Esto dice el DPD en "Respuestas a las preguntas más frecuentes":



> *División silábica y ortográfica de palabras con tl
> *(...)
> Consecuentemente, las palabras con _tl _se dividirán con guion de final de línea según el modo como articule el que escribe esta secuencia de consonantes: si las pronuncia en dos sílabas, dividirá _at- / leta; _si las pronuncia en la misma sílaba,_ atle- / ta._


O sea, la conjetura de Jellby era correcta: se separa en sílabas dependiendo de como se pronuncia.

PD: Yo también digo "a - tlán - ti - co".


----------



## Fernando

rocioteag said:


> y que hay de ...
> 
> Tlaquepaque
> Tlalpan
> Atlante
> Tlacoquemecatl.....



En todos los casos se pronuncia con el grupo "tl" junto. En el caso de Atlante (que viene del griego y no del azteca) se pronuncia separado (at-lan-te).

Por supuesto cualquier español dice "Te-noch-ti-tlán" y no "Te-noch-tit-lán" (aunque nos cuesta horrores).

Supongo que el motivo es que no hay ninguna palabra española que tenga el grupo "tl", así que se sigue la etimología. Las que vienen del griego separado (que además es lo más sencillo para nuestras lenguas) y las del nahuatl (sólo nombres de ciudades) junto.


----------



## Fernando

Del DPD.

c) La secuencia de consonantes tl tiende a pronunciarse en sílabas distintas en la mayor parte de la España peninsular y en Puerto Rico: at - las, at - le - ta; en el resto de Hispanoamérica —especialmente en México y en los territorios donde se emplean con cierta frecuencia voces de origen náhuatl, en las que este grupo es inseparable (tla - co - te, cen - zon - tle)—, en Canarias y en algunas áreas españolas peninsulares, ambas consonantes se pronuncian dentro de la misma sílaba: a - tlas, a - tle - ta. Teniendo en cuenta estas diferencias, el grupo tl podrá separarse o no con guion de final de línea dependiendo de si las consonantes que lo componen se articulan en sílabas distintas o dentro de la misma sílaba: at- / leta, atle- / ta.


----------



## Honeypum

¡Qué bueno es este foro!

Para alguien que preguntó si existía alguna diferencia al oído entre pronunciarlo de una manera o de otra, la respuesta es: mucha!

Por ejemplo, la marca NESTLE suena totalmente distinta si decimos NEST - LE o si decimos NES-TLE (tanto es así, que cuando digo Nes-tlé hay gente que no me entiende a qué me refiero  )


----------



## Fernando

En el caso de Atlántico yo sí creo que la diferencia es inapreciable. De hecho yo no he apreciado nunca esta diferencia. En palabras más cortas es posible que tengas razón.

Yo, personalmente, lo pronuncio "Co-la Ca-o".


----------



## Honeypum

Fernando said:


> En el caso de Atlántico yo sí creo que la diferencia es inapreciable. De hecho yo no he apreciado nunca esta diferencia. En palabras más cortas es posible que tengas razón.


Incluso en Atlántico la diferencia se siente, aunque un poco menos.
En las palabras cortas, como NESTLE, se siente mucho, porque separándolo NEST-LE la "t" casi no tiene sonido, al oído es muy parecido a decir "neslé" en tanto que de la otra manera la "t" es muy fuerte (nes-tle).
En otra palabra donde la diferencia se siente es en ATLETI, al oído, de la manera en la que se dice en España, suena "Aleti"



Fernando said:


> Yo, personalmente, lo pronuncio "Co-la Ca-o".


Nooo... el nesquik es mucho más rico!


----------



## aleCcowaN

A mi siempre me impresionó oir decir a los españoles At-lé-ti-co de Madrid y jugar el o-pen. En muchos casos, detecté que el habla popular tiende a suavizar y suprimir la pronunciación de la t, con lo que oigo "el A'lético de Madrid", lo cual me impresiona más aún, porque al menos en Argentina se pronuncian horriblemente muchas cosas pero tla, tle, tli, tlo, tlu cualquier adulto lo pronuncia bien, y los niños pequeños tienden a suprimir la l y jamás la t. Y eso que aquí no tenemos totonacas, mayas, aztecas, toltecas, zapotecas, sí algunos karatecas y bibliotecas. Me gustaría saber si en latin y griego se pronunciaba el grupo "tl" junto o separado, porque no entiendo el porqué de la división silábica española y portorriqueña.


----------



## pejeman

Cuando escucho a los cronistas españoles, noto que dicen El Alétic, refirièndose al Athletic de Bilbao.

¿Dirán también El Alántico?


----------



## Jellby

rocioteag said:


> Tlaquepaque
> Tlalpan
> Atlante
> Tlacoquemecatl.....



No creo que nadie en su sano juicio pusiera una "t" sola en una sílaba  "At" ya es otra cosa.



			
				Honeypum said:
			
		

> Nooo... el nesquik es mucho más rico!



¡Hereje!


----------



## María Madrid

Honeypum said:


> ¡Para alguien que preguntó si existía alguna diferencia al oído entre pronunciarlo de una manera o de otra, la respuesta es: mucha!
> 
> Por ejemplo, la marca NESTLE suena totalmente distinta si decimos NEST - LE o si decimos NES-TLE (tanto es así, que cuando digo Nes-tlé hay gente que no me entiende a qué me refiero  )


 
Sí puedo entender que, como ha aclarado Fernando, en ciertas zonas donde el sonido tl es natural en la lengua nativa, puedan captar matices que a mí se me escapan, pero, en lo que a mí respecta, debo de tener alguna disfunción auditiva porque no soy capaz de notar esa grandísima diferencia si la palabra se pronuncia a velocidad normal dentro de una conversación. 

Otra cosa es hablar despacito e ir parando en un sitio u otro, pero si pronuncio un sonido S y luego un sonido T y luego uno L, no sé qué gran variación se produce en el sonido final, dependiendo de dónde haga la pausa. Vamos, que a mí me dicen Nes-tlé o Nest-lé en medio de una frase y no sé si notaría esa micropausa de la sílaba. Y si entiendo hasta cuando dicen nes-lé, sin t (la España profunda al ataque), no sé cómo hay gente que no te entiende sólo si silabeas de una forma concreta. 

Me encantaría que me lo aclaráseis un poco, porfa. Saludos,


----------



## María Madrid

pejeman said:


> Cuando escucho a los cronistas españoles, noto que dicen El Alétic, refirièndose al Athletic de Bilbao.
> 
> ¿Dirán también El Alántico?


En general la pronunciación de la t tras una vocal no es un sonido muy cómodo para un nativo de español y saltarse la t es más bien signo de bajo nivel cultural, así que puedes oir "alántico" y cualquier espanto más. Otra cosa que puede suceder es que la t se diga muy muy suave, precisamente por lo incómodo que es pronunciarla y tu oído casi no la detecte, como pasa con las d de final de palabra, que casi se sustityen por un corte brusco en el sonido de la vocal y la d apenas se oye (como en Madrid). Otros foreros ya han indicado cómo se suaviza ese sonido y para algunos puede parecer inexistente... pero ahí está. Por ejemplo, yo digo Madrid, pero un amigo catalán me decía que el no me oía decir la d final, y yo su d final la oía como una t. Saludos,


----------



## Honeypum

María Madrid said:


> Otra cosa es hablar despacito e ir parando en un sitio u otro, pero si pronuncio un sonido S y luego un sonido T y luego uno L, no sé qué gran variación se produce en el sonido final, dependiendo de dónde haga la pausa. Vamos, que a mí me dicen Nes-tlé o Nest-lé en medio de una frase y no sé si notaría esa micropausa de la sílaba.


 
Pues sí que se nota. Si conocés a algún argentino, dile que te diga la marca "Nestlé" y verás que fuerte que suena la "t".
Como comentaban otros foristas, también el nombre del equipo de fútbol suena totalmente distinto pronunciado A TLE TI que AT LE TI 




María Madrid said:


> Y si entiendo hasta cuando dicen nes-lé, sin t (la España profunda al ataque), no sé cómo hay gente que no te entiende sólo si silabeas de una forma concreta.


 
Pues sí, María, es experiencia de vida: más de una vez, a la primera, no han entendido que me refería a la marca Nestlé. Y eso que no hablo de manera veloz ni tampoco tengo ninguna disfunción al hablar ni mucho acento (sí, tengo acento argentino, pero menos pronunciado que otros, por lo que dicen).


----------



## Luis Albornoz

De chiquito en la escuela me enseñaron sobre las consonantes líquidas y licuantes que formaban los grupos consonánticos

bl br (pero eso sí, había que pronunciar sub-rayar, ¡qué difícil!)
cl cr
dr (pero no dl) nunca entendí porqué ( ¿y los quesitos A-dler?)
fl fr
gl gr
pl pr
tl tr

¿A quién se le puede ocurrir complicar la pronunciación dejando una t suelta al final de sílaba cuando se la puede apoyar en la la siguiente?
A-tla es mucho más cómodo que At-la (como consecuencia terminan eliminando la t)


----------



## Jellby

Luis Albornoz said:


> ¿A quién se le puede ocurrir complicar la pronunciación dejando una t suelta al final de sílaba cuando se la puede apoyar en la la siguiente?
> A-tla es mucho más cómodo que At-la (como consecuencia terminan eliminando la t)



Para un español es mucho más cómodo terminar la sílaba con "t" o "d" que juntarla con una "l" después, esto último no nos suena natural. En España se dice "at-las", "Hit-ler", "ad-ler". Luego la "t" o "d" se deforma, pero eso es otra cuestión.


----------



## Honeypum

Jellby said:


> Para un español es mucho más cómodo terminar la sílaba con "t" o "d" que juntarla con una "l" después, esto último no nos suena natural. En España se dice "at-las", "Hit-ler", "ad-ler". Luego la "t" o "d" se deforma, pero eso es otra cuestión.


 
Pues mira.. otra diferencia más. La "d" y la "l" también la unimos nosotros y no ustedes.- Solo se me ocurre como ejemplo la marca de quesos Adler, pero seguro que hay más.


----------



## María Madrid

Honeypum, no es que dude de tu palabra, me refiero a que te agradecería que me explicases en qué consiste esa diferencia en la pronunciación (t-l versus tl), porque por lo que he entendido, no es sólo la (brevísima) pausa del silabeo, sino algo más que hace que no te entiendan. ¿Tendrá que ver con el hecho de que aspiras las eses entre consonantes y por eso no te la detectan? Quizá al cambiar el corte entre sílabas no la aspiras... En fin, no es que quiera liarla más, simplemente estoy intrigadísima. Saludos,


----------



## Talant

Buenas,

Yo como buen español de "Madriz" tengo la costumbre de separar "at-lán-ti-co". El sonido "tl" me resulta complicado y prefiero esquivarlo. Lógicamente no puedo hacerlo en "Tlacoquemecatl" o palabras semejantes, pero por suerte no las digo todos los días.

En cuanto al "atleti", sí se suele oir "atleti", y lleva tanto tiempo diciéndose así que no es raro escucharlo. Pero dado que el nombre real es "Atlético", se puede considerar que "atleti" es el 'mote cariñoso'.


----------



## Honeypum

María Madrid said:


> Honeypum, no es que dude de tu palabra, me refiero a que te agradecería que me explicases en qué consiste esa diferencia en la pronunciación (t-l versus tl), porque por lo que he entendido, no es sólo la (brevísima) pausa del silabeo, sino algo más que hace que no te entiendan. ¿Tendrá que ver con el hecho de que aspiras las eses entre consonantes y por eso no te la detectan? Quizá al cambiar el corte entre sílabas no la aspiras... En fin, no es que quiera liarla más, simplemente estoy intrigadísima. Saludos,


 
Hola María, tampoco es que todo el mundo no lo entienda, solo algunos casos y con la palabra Nestlé (tampoco ando por ahí diciéndo tanto esta palabra).
Recuerdo dos ocasiones: un amigo andaluz, de Jaén, que cuando le expliqué qué era le hizo mucha gracia y me remarcó "Ahhh Nest -- Le" y una amiga madrileña.

La gente me entiende perfectamente palabras como "Atlético", "Atlántico", etc.. Les hace gracia el sonido "TL" unido y en general lo repiten atrás mío, pero nada más que eso.

Pero más allá del detalle de entender o no (que lo normal es que se entienda), lo que sí es certero es que al oído suenan totalmente distintas pronunciadas de una manera que de otra.


----------



## Outsider

aleCcowaN said:


> A mi siempre me impresionó oir decir a los españoles At-lé-ti-co de Madrid y jugar el o-pen. En muchos casos, detecté que el habla popular tiende a suavizar y suprimir la pronunciación de la t, con lo que oigo "el A'lético de Madrid", lo cual me impresiona más aún, porque al menos en Argentina se pronuncian horriblemente muchas cosas pero tla, tle, tli, tlo, tlu cualquier adulto lo pronuncia bien, y los niños pequeños tienden a suprimir la l y jamás la t.


El grupo consonántico TL no es natural en las lenguas latinas. Sólo se encuentra en palabras venidas de otras lenguas, como el griego. Por eso les cuesta a los españoles pronunciarlo, y hay una tendencia de asimilar la T a la L, diciendo [Al-lántico]. Es como el caso de la PS de "psicología", etc., que suena muy natural en griego, pero no tanto en español (o en inglés).


----------



## María Madrid

Honeypum said:


> Pero más allá del detalle de entender o no (que lo normal es que se entienda), lo que sí es certero es que al oído suenan totalmente distintas pronunciadas de una manera que de otra.


Pues a ver si me lo puedes grabar y lo oigo para aclararme. No digo que no haya una cierta diferencia y tengo cierta facilidad para identificar sonidos muy similares, pero lo de totalmente distintas me supera. Saludos,


----------



## aleCcowaN

Outsider said:


> El grupo consonántico TL no es natural en las lenguas latinas. Sólo se encuentra en palabras venidas de otras lenguas, como el griego. Por eso les custa a los españoles pronunciarlo, y hay una tendencia de asimilar la T a la L, diciendo [Al-lántico]. Es como el caso de la PS de "psicología", etc., que suena muy natural en griego, pero no tanto en español (o en inglés).


Gracias Outsider por el dato.

Entonces esto me hace entender mejor el conservadorismo que los argentinos tenemos en la pronunciación y en la escritura, por lo menos en el modelo educado del habla, que la educación básica general laica gratuita y obligatoria supo promover desde el siglo XIX hasta hace unos 25 años.


----------



## Honeypum

María Madrid said:


> Pues a ver si me lo puedes grabar y lo oigo para aclararme.


 
María, vivo en España, o sea que tú o los que tengan curiosidad en escuchar como suena la "t" + la "l" en boca de un argentino, me lo decís por PM y os llamo por teléfono (lamentablemente mi portátil no me deja grabar sonido)



María Madrid said:


> No digo que no haya una cierta diferencia y tengo cierta facilidad para identificar sonidos muy similares, pero lo de totalmente distintas me supera


 
Suena diferente, creeme. Como ya han dicho otros argentinos del foro, cuando escuchamos hablar en la tele del "A´letic" suena muy distinto a como lo diríamos nosotros (A-tle-tic).



aleCcowaN said:


> Entonces esto me hace entender mejor el conservadorismo que los argentinos tenemos en la pronunciación y en la escritura, por lo menos en el modelo educado del habla, que la educación básica general laica gratuita y obligatoria supo promover desde el siglo XIX hasta hace unos 25 años.


 
Diría que hasta hace unos 18-20 años, AleC, yo no soy tan grande y cuando iba a la escuela primaria (pública) aún era una escuela modelo de Latinoamérica.


----------



## ampurdan

Honeypum said:


> Suena diferente, creeme. Como ya han dicho otros argentinos del foro, cuando escuchamos hablar en la tele del "A´letic" suena muy distinto a como lo diríamos nosotros (A-tle-tic).


 
Pero eso es otro tema. Una cosa es que no se pronuncie la "t" por desidia y otra que, cuando se pronuncia, el sonido conjunto sea distinto por considerar que la t forma parte de otra sílaba (cuando se habla rápido).

Creo que cada lengua tiene su forma natural de dividir las sílabas. Una vez me sorprendí de como se dividía el equivalente de "asesino" en inglés. Supongo que entre dialectos de una misma lengua, haya pequeñas variaciones. Yo diría: "at-lé-ti-co" (pronunciando la "t") y a pesar de lo que un forero argentino ha comentado, a mi me parece totalmente natural juntar la "a" con la "t", debido a que la articulación "tl"+vocal me suena muy extraña en mi idioma (ahora he descubierto que no es extraña al español de toda América). Supongo que la razón que ha aducido Outsider lo explica. La próxima vez que oiga a un argentino, prestaré atención a ese fenómeno. Lo que no me explico es como llegó esa pronunciación hasta Argentina.


----------



## jmx

Outsider said:


> El grupo consonántico TL no es natural en las lenguas latinas. Sólo se encuentra en palabras venidas de otras lenguas, como el griego. Por eso les cuesta a los españoles pronunciarlo, y hay una tendencia de asimilar la T a la L, diciendo [Al-lántico]. Es como el caso de la PS de "psicología", etc., que suena muy natural en griego, pero no tanto en español (o en inglés).


Acabo de comprobar en un diccionario que en español no hay palabras (al menos habituales) que empiecen por dl- y las que empiezan por tl- son claramente de origen amerindio. Pero más curioso es que en inglés tampoco hay palabras que empiecen ni por dl- ni por tl- .


----------



## mirx

Honeypum said:


> ¡Qué bueno es este foro!
> 
> Para alguien que preguntó si existía alguna diferencia al oído entre pronunciarlo de una manera o de otra, la respuesta es: mucha!
> 
> Por ejemplo, la marca NESTLE suena totalmente distinta si decimos NEST - LE o si decimos NES-TLE (tanto es así, que cuando digo Nes-tlé hay gente que no me entiende a qué me refiero  )


 

*Precisamente esto iba o escribir yo, desde chico he tenido problemas para pronunciar esta sìlaba tl y no t-l, se me hace demasiado incòmoda, y ahì hay un ejemplo claro, nunca he podido decir nes-tle claramente se me pega demasiado la lengua en el paladar y suena como si estuviera balbuceando, quizà sea buena idea comenzar a decir nest-le.*


----------



## Honeypum

mirx said:


> *Precisamente esto iba o escribir yo, desde chico he tenido problemas para pronunciar esta sìlaba tl y no t-l, se me hace demasiado incòmoda, y ahì hay un ejemplo claro, nunca he podido decir nes-tle claramente se me pega demasiado la lengua en el paladar y suena como si estuviera balbuceando, quizà sea buena idea comenzar a decir nest-le.*


 
  Se ve que para tí es más sencillo pronunciarlo como en España o Puerto Rico.
A mí me resultan las dos igual de sencillas (o difíciles), es cuestión de costumbre nada más. 
Saluditos,


----------



## caralt

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​Al escribir palabras con "tl" como por ejemplo "Atlas" ¿Se consideraría la "Tl" un grupo silábico?Es decir. ¿Se separaría como "At-las" o "A-tlas"?
Y una segunda pregunta:
¿Existen palabaras con Tli, Tlo o Tlu en español de España, o solamente en America Latina?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## piraña utria

caralt said:


> Al escribir palabras con "tl" como por ejemplo "Atlas" ¿Se consideraría la "Tl" un grupo silábico?Es decir. ¿Se separaría como "At-las" o "A-tlas"?
> Y una segunda pregunta:
> ¿Existen palabaras con Tli, Tlo o Tlu en español de España, o solamente en America Latina?
> Gracias de antemano.


 
Hola:

Te regalo esta herramienta tecnológica que te puede ser útil:

http://www.poemas-del-alma.com/silabas.php

Gramaticalmente no veo razón para que no se opte por "A-tlas", más allá de como lo pronuncien en cada región.

Saludos,


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Queda junto A-tlas la verdad es que no me había planteado nunca el tema del Tli, Tlo, Tlu suena bastante como para nombres mas nativos,como mexicanos, pero la verdad no se me ocurre ninguna palabra que las contenga, creo que tal vez buscando en sustancias químicas encuentres alguna palabra con esas silabas, saludos


----------



## Aviador

La RAE lo explica claramente en el DPD:



> *guion2 o guión.*[...]
> 
> *2.6.*[...]
> 
> *b) * Cuando en una palabra aparecen dos consonantes seguidas, iguales o diferentes, generalmente la primera pertenece a la sílaba anterior y la segunda a la sílaba siguiente: _con - ten - to, es - pal - da, per - fec - ción._ Son excepción los grupos formados por una consonante seguida de _l_ o _r,_ como _bl, cl, fl, gl, kl, pl, br, cr, dr, fr, gr, kr, pr, tr,_ pues siempre inician sílaba y no pueden separarse: _de- / clarar, redo- / blar, incum- / plir, su- / primir, con- / trariado. _No obstante, cuando las secuencias _br _y_ bl_ surgen por la adición de un prefijo a otra palabra, sí pueden separarse, puesto que cada consonante pertenece a una sílaba distinta: _sub- / rayar,_ _ab- / rogar,_ _sub- / lunar._
> *c) *La secuencia de consonantes _tl_ tiende a pronunciarse en sílabas distintas en la mayor parte de la España peninsular y en Puerto Rico: _at - las, at - le - ta;_ en el resto de Hispanoamérica —especialmente en México y en los territorios donde se emplean con cierta frecuencia voces de origen náhuatl, en las que este grupo es inseparable (_tla - co - te, cen - zon - tle_)—, en Canarias y en algunas áreas españolas peninsulares, ambas consonantes se pronuncian dentro de la misma sílaba: _a - tlas, a - tle - ta_. Teniendo en cuenta estas diferencias, el grupo _tl_ podrá separarse o no con guion de final de línea dependiendo de si las consonantes que lo componen se articulan en sílabas distintas o dentro de la misma sílaba: _at- / leta, atle- / ta._ [...]
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


A pesar de que la RAE en la cita que incluyo arriba pone el grupo _tl_ en un punto separado, en la mayor parte de Hispanoamérica no consideramos el grupo _tl_ en una categoría diferente de las otras consonantes seguidas de _l_,  ni en términos ortográficos ni fonéticos. Por lo tanto siempre pronunciamos /a-tlas/.
Por lo menos en Chile, no recuerdo haber oído el grupo _tl_ en palabras de origen local. Sólo conocemos las que son parte del castellano general.
La cita del DPD dice que en América esta combinación se encuentra en México y en lugares donde se usan palabras de origen náhuatl, es decir, el extremo norte de Hispanoamérica.

Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

Muy buena la aportación de Aviador. Estuve buscando pero no se me ocurrió buscar por guión. Indicarte que en España se opta por una u otra forma de pronunciación, dependiendo de cada región. En Galicia, siempre oirás decir A-tlán-ti-co en cambio en Castilla y otras comunidades pronuncian At-lán-ti-co

Saludos,

MG


----------



## chics

Hola.

En Cataluña decimos _at-las, at-le-ta_ y _at-lán-ti-co_. Nunca se me habría ocurrido separar tla, tle, tli... en castellano.


----------



## Jellby

Yo separaría siempre "t-l", al menos en palabras de origen europeo como "atlas" o "atlético" sólo las dejaría en una sílaba en las palabras con origen en las lenguas nativas americanas, como "cenzontle", y desde luego nunca las separaría al principio o final de una palabra, como en "tlacote" o "nahuatl".


----------



## Édix

A mí tampoco se me había ocurrido nunca pronunciar _a-tlas_ o _a-tleta_, sino que siempre he dicho y oído _at-las_ y _at-leta_. Tengo entendido que en español _tl_ entre vocales no forma parte de la misma sílaba.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Canarias se pronuncia A-tlán-ti-co.


----------



## chics

Pero ¿pronunciais la _t _en estas palabras?


----------



## Mangato

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En Canarias se pronuncia A-tlán-ti-co.


 


Veo que lo de A-tlán-tico se queda para los que estamos bañados por el océano. Había que consultar a gaditanos y onubenes para constatar si esto es influencia del mar que nos baña


----------



## litelchau

Yo soy un onubense que vive en Cádiz y te digo que la "t" no suena para nada en esa combinación. Separamos "at-las" y la "t" se aspira o se asimila a la "l". Así que suena "ahlah" o "al-lah".


----------



## mirx

Obviamente en México nunca se separa el grupo "tl". Aunque admito que sí es algo incómoda la pronunciación en algunas palabras.

¡Huitzilopochtli!


Saludos.


----------



## hosec

chics said:


> Pero ¿pronunciais la _t _en estas palabras?


 

Pues... como casi todo en esta vida: depende de la situación y de lo esmerado de la pronunciación.

O bien digo "at-las" o bien (+/-) "al-las".

Salud


----------



## pilukona

Hola: Pues yo utilizo las dos: a-tlas / at-las


----------



## Aviador

Pues, me parece que el inconvente de pronunciar _t_ y _l_ en sílabas separadas, por lo que he oído de los españoles, es que parece difícil para muchos realizar el sonido de /t/ y se produce el fenómeno citado más arriba por los colegas.
Quizá sea porque crecí diciendo /a-tlas/, pero me parece más fácil que la _t_ salga como /t/ manteniendo el grupo _tl_ junto.

Además, ¿alguien sabe por qué se llegó a esa separación en dos sílabas? Es curioso que la _t_ seguida por _r_ en España se mantenga ortográfica y fonéticamente en la misma sílaba (así como el resto de las consonantes seguidas por _l_ o _r_ que en todo el mundo hispanohablante se mantienen juntas) y se haga la excepción con el grupo _tl_. Las fuentes que he consultado sólo dan cuenta del hecho, pero no van más allá.

Saludos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

chics said:


> Pero ¿pronunciais la _t _en estas palabras?


 

Sí la pronunciamos y a nuestros oídos nos parece que los peninsulares en general, desconocía lo de los gallegos, dicen Al-lán-ti-co.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola:

Para los que manejan el campo fonético: ¿esa "t" no suena casi como una "d"? Al menos me parece que por acá la pronunciamos así.

Saludos,


----------



## Polizón

Hola:
Como ya se dijo anteriormente, en toda latinoamérica se pronuncia como una sílaba a-tlas.
A mi me confundía un profesor de la universidad cuando hacía referencia a la gran corporación suiza de alimentos: Nes-lé (Nestlé). Al menos así lo escuchaba yo, pues tienden a aspirar la t. cuando veo partidos de fútbol de la liga española también escucho lo mismo: el Alético Madrí (Atlético Madrid).
Lo importante es que ambas formas son aceptadas por la RAE y que si uno sabe de donde procede el interlocutor no habrá problemas en comunicarse.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## chics

hosec said:


> Pero ¿pronunciais la _t _en estas palabras?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O bien digo "at-las" o bien (+/-) "al-las".
Click to expand...

Gracias hosec y pablo.

Los catalanohablantes (esto en general afectaría al nordeste y este de España) no temenos problemas en pronunciar las _t_ al final de sílaba. En otros hilos habeis visto que pronunciamos por ejempli "carnet" con todas sus letras. Supongo (ahora que reflexiono) que por eso nos resulta fácil y natural separar y pronunciar at-le-ta, como "atleta" y no "aleta", y en cambio las sílabas _tla, tle, tli_... nos resultan extrañas. 

Sí conozco gente que pronuncia algo así como "al-las". En mi ciudad son inmigrantes o hijos de imigrantes y forma parte de un deje que asociamos con el extrarradio.

A mí personalmente si intento decir _tla, tle_... se me traba la lengua y tengo que forzar mucho, seguro que no sé hacerlo en medio de una frase.


----------



## MecklyBver

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​En América, _tla_ , _tle_..., se pronuncia como se escribe, en España, la "t" se pronuncia por separado, así en América la palabra _atleta_, se pronuncia "a-tle-ta", mientras que en España, es "at-le-ta". Ambas pronunciaciones, sin embargo, son enfáticas y poco naturales al castellano.

esto me lo encontre en wikipedia, me gustaría constatar de que realmente esto es así con vuestra opiniones, realmente estoy desconcertado, porque tanto tiempo viendo la tele latinoamericana y jamás me percaté de tal cosa. por favor ayundeme.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Yo tengo unos documentales españoles en los que el locutor, cada vez que tiene que decir “Atlántico” lo pronuncia “Alántico”. La “t” no suena para nada (al menos para mis oídos latinoamericanos). Así que, creo que sí es posible que haya una diferencia perceptible en la pronunciación de estas palabras.


----------



## Vampiro

Se pronuncia como se escribe.
¿De qué otra manera se podría pronunciar?

_


----------



## ManPaisa

A-TLE-TA.

Si es natural o no, pregúntenselo al AZ-TLA-NIA-NO.


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> Se pronuncia como se escribe.
> ¿De qué otra manera se podría pronunciar?
> 
> _


 
Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Lexinauta

Calambur said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.


Pronunciar 'at-le-ta' o 'at-lán-tico' *también es pronunciar como se escribe*.
*Lo único que cambia es la separación silábica.*

De todas formas, el grup 'tl' es casi inexistente en español. (Otra cosa es en México, donde lenguas aborígenes mantienen su infuencia en, por ejemplo, muchísimos topónimos.)


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Al ex jugador, y actual relator de fútbol de una conocida cadena de deportes, Mario Alberto Kempes, que vivió y jugó en Valencia algunos años, se le pegó esta pronunciación y la "importó" a este lado del charco. Siempre me causa gracia la manera de pronunciar el nombre del club: "El Aleti de Madrid está jugando mal". Vaya noticia...
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:


> A-TLE-TA.
> 
> Si es natural o no, pregúntenselo al AZ-TLA-NIA-NO.


Concuerdo con lo concordado...

_


----------



## ManPaisa

Lexinauta said:


> De todas formas, el grup 'tl' es casi inexistente en español. (Otra cosa es en México, donde lenguas aborígenes mantienen su infuencia en, por ejemplo, muchísimos topónimos.)


_*Tlalnepantla*_, por ejemplo.
Me pregunto cómo lo pronunciarán los españoles.
*¿T-LAL-NE-PANT-LA?*


----------



## Calambur

Lexinauta said:


> Pronunciar 'at-le-ta' o 'at-lán-tico' *también es pronunciar como se escribe*.
> *Lo único que cambia es la separación silábica.*


 
Tenía entendido que los grupos fónicos (o como se llamen esas combinaciones de letras-sonidos) se pronunciaban juntos, y que las sílabas de una misma palabra, ídem. Pero tal vez mi hermano el menor, que fue el que torturó mi infancia corrigiéndome mi mala ortografía, me enseñó mal.

Gracias a este foro, me anoticio de que en adelante podré pronunciar /in-s-ti-tu-sión/ (con "s", porque intento tran-s-cri-bir en fonética).
Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Lexinauta said:


> Pronunciar 'at-le-ta' o 'at-lán-tico' *también es pronunciar como se escribe*.
> *Lo único que cambia es la separación silábica.*


¿Y cómo harías la separación silábica del ya mencionado y experimentado forero Aztlaniano?
¿*Azt-la-nia-no* o *Az-tla-nia-no*?
_


----------



## Lexinauta

Calambur said:


> Tenía entendido que los grupos fónicos (o como se llamen esas combinaciones de letras-sonidos) se pronunciaban juntos, y que las sílabas de una misma palabra, ídem. Pero tal vez mi hermano el menor, que fue el que torturó mi infancia corrigiéndome mi mala ortografía, me enseñó mal.


Insisto: la diferencia de dicción está en considerar la 'l' como perteneciente a la sílaba anterior o a la posterior. (Algo similar pasa con la 's' en italiano, donde forma parte de la sílaba siguiente -pero no ahondo en el tema, porque este foro es de _solo español_-.)

A Calambur le digo que no reniegue de su hermano, porque seguramente él hizo lo posible... 

A *Vampiro*: Yo separaría *Az-tla-nia-no *porque mi aparato fonador me lo permite. Un español debería separar *Azt-la-nia-no *porque su aparato fonador no le permitiría otra cosa (salvo que, por haber estudiado otras lenguas, pudiera haber llegado a conseguirlo).


----------



## Vampiro

Lexinauta:
En español la combinación "tl" debe pronunciarse junta.
De lo contrario el Tratado de Tlatelolco (que dicho sea de paso los dejó fuera de la carrera nuclear) pasaría a separarse en sílabas como:
T-la-te-lol-co

_


----------



## lamartus

Lexinauta said:


> Un español debería separar *Azt-la-nia-no *porque su aparato fonador no le permitiría otra cosa (salvo que, por haber estudiado otras lenguas, pudiera haber llegado a conseguirlo).



 Exacto, pero no incluyamos a todos los españoles. Si leen el hilo que coloqué más arriba encontrarán a españoles que si pueden pronunciar "tl".
Además, de ese mismo hilo extraigo lo que apunta algún forero sobre el DPD:



> *c) *La secuencia de consonantes _tl_ tiende a pronunciarse en sílabas distintas en la mayor parte de la España peninsular y en Puerto Rico: _at - las, at - le - ta;_ en el resto de Hispanoamérica —especialmente en México y en los territorios donde se emplean con cierta frecuencia voces de origen náhuatl, en las que este grupo es inseparable (_tla - co - te, cen - zon - tle_)—, en Canarias y en algunas áreas españolas peninsulares, ambas consonantes se pronuncian dentro de la misma sílaba: _a - tlas, a - tle - ta_. *Teniendo en cuenta estas diferencias, el grupo tl* *podrá separarse o no con guion de final de línea dependiendo de si las consonantes que lo componen se articulan en sílabas distintas o dentro de la misma sílaba*: _at- / leta, atle- / ta._ [...]
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​



Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

> Yo separaría *Az-tla-nia-no *porque mi aparato fonador me lo permite. Un español debería separar *Azt-la-nia-no *porque su aparato fonador no le permitiría otra cosa (salvo que, por haber estudiado otras lenguas, pudiera haber llegado a conseguirlo).


¿Y por qué habría de hacerse la división silábica de forma diferente en *atlas* que en *atrás*? 
Ni pensemos en los chinos y japoneses que andan aprendiendo el español (*mamat-lacuache* de este foro, por ejemplo).

PD-  Me parece que el término atlas existía en castellano desde que era latín, y que éste lo heredó del griego.  Nada de influencias nativas de América.


----------



## Antpax

ManPaisa said:


> _*Tlalnepantla*_, por ejemplo.
> Me pregunto cómo lo pronunciarán los españoles.
> *¿T-LAL-NE-PANT-LA?*


 
No lo pronunciamos, sería algo así como tlalne... no, eeestooo, talane.. no tampoco, tlanpantelo, digo que tarantella, que, bueno pues eso que pone ahí.  

Ahora, en serio, supongo que tenéis razón respecto a como debería pronunciarse, pero es cierto que en España, la pronunciación más común es la de "at-le-ta" o incluso "al-le-ta". La verdad es que he intentado pronunciarlo de las dos maneras y salvo que se marque excesivamente, la diferencia es muy sutil, diría yo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ManPaisa

Antpax said:


> Ahora, en serio, supongo que tenéis razón respecto a como debería pronunciarse, pero es cierto que en España, la pronunciación más común es la de "at-le-ta" o incluso "al-le-ta". La verdad es que he intentado pronunciarlo de las dos maneras y salvo que se marque excesivamente, la diferencia es muy sutil, diría yo.
> Ant


 
Por estos lados la diferencia se nota inmediatamente. Llama mucho la atención la pronunciación ibérica *HIT-LER,* por ejemp-lo.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y cómo harías la separación silábica del ya mencionado y experimentado forero Aztlaniano?
> ¿*Azt-la-nia-no* o *Az-tla-nia-no*?
> _


Yo diría que Az-tla-ni-*a-no*



ManPaisa said:


> Por estos lados la diferencia se nota inmediatamente. Llama mucho la atención la pronunciación ibérica *HIT-LER,* por ejemp-lo.


Puntualizando, y a efectos de pronunciación, "jítler"


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Antpax said:


> No lo pronunciamos, sería algo así como tlalne... no, eeestooo, talane.. no tampoco, tlanpantelo, digo que tarantella, que, bueno pues eso que pone ahí.
> *Pero bueno si tenemos aquí a Antonio Revuelto...*
> 
> Ahora, en serio, supongo que tenéis razón respecto a como debería pronunciarse, pero es cierto que en España, la pronunciación más común es la de "at-le-ta" o incluso "al-le-ta". La verdad es que he intentado pronunciarlo de las dos maneras y salvo que se marque excesivamente, la diferencia es muy sutil, diría yo.
> Saludos.
> Ant


Si se siente la diferencia,. es bastamte sutil, pero se percibe...yo la pronuncio y caso que me sale, adt-le-ta...

saludos
Rosa.


----------



## ManPaisa

Miguel Antonio said:


> Yo diría que Az-tla-ni-*a-no*
> 
> Puntualizando, y a efectos de pronunciación, "jítler"


 
¿Con *j* así como en '*je-ne-rál e-léd-tric'*? 
¿O con *h *germano*-*inglaterrana?


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Miguel Antonio said:


> Yo diría que Az-tla-ni-*a-no*


 
Az-tla-*nia*-no, separamos en cuatro sílabas ya que "nia" es un diptongo.


----------



## ManPaisa

Otra posibilidad sería *az-tla-ni-an-o.*


----------



## ampurdan

Lo que más me sorprende es saber que se puede notar la diferencia en la pronunciación de "atlántico" según si se hace la separación "at-la..." o "a-tla...", otra cosa es que no se pronuncie la "t", cosa habitual.


----------



## aztlaniano

AZ-*TL*AN*-*I-A-NO
Al igual que en este caso:
Ατλαντίς (Atlantis, es decir, Atlántida): Α-*τλ*αν-τίς A-*tl*an-tis

Sobre esta palabra, aquí abajo:


ManPaisa said:


> A-TLE-TA.


Prefiero no mojarme. Que cada uno la pronuncie como le salga de la punta de la γλῶσσα (glossa).

Pero más en serio, estoy de acuerdo con Vampiro, ManPaisa, et alia, en que la *tl *forma una unidad, al igual que, por ejemplo, la* cl* o la *dr*. Creo que está bien explicado en la entrada #20 por Luis Albornoz.
Los que sí pronunciamos la "t" en _atleta _decimos a-tle-ta (a diferencia de los que dicen ah-le-ta).
Y me parece coherente, ya que decimos ma-*dr*e, no mad-re, o an-*cl*a, no anc-la.
De la entrada 20:


Luis Albornoz said:


> De chiquito en la escuela me enseñaron sobre las consonantes líquidas y licuantes que formaban los grupos consonánticos
> bl br, cl cr, dr ....
> ...
> ¿A quién se le puede ocurrir complicar la pronunciación dejando una t suelta al final de sílaba cuando se la puede apoyar en la la siguiente?
> A-tla es mucho más cómodo que At-la (como consecuencia terminan eliminando la t)


----------



## clares3

Hola
Yo siempre he oído pronunciar Mazatlán como Ma-zat-lán, por poner un ejemplo. Y At-lé-ti-co, pero tened en cuenta que yo soy español; por lo visto al otro lado del At-lán-ti-co se pronuncia distinto.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo separo a-tle-ta, az-tla-nia-no, Tla-te-lol-co, Tlal-pan, Tlal-ne-pan-tla, Pa-pan-tla.


----------



## ManPaisa

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Yo siempre he oído pronunciar Mazatlán como Ma-zat-lán, por poner un ejemplo. Y At-lé-ti-co, pero tened en cuenta que yo soy español; por lo visto al otro lado del At-lán-ti-co se pronuncia distinto.


 
En el propio Mazatlán dicen *Ma-ha-tlán* (con la z/s aspirada).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Esa aspiración o convertir el sonido de la ese en jota es propio de casi toda la costa mexicana, ya sea del Pacífico, el Caribe o del Golfo. En el Suroeste se da mucho (recordemos al Peje).

Por acá separamos Ma-za-tlán.


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> Esa aspiración o convertir el sonido de la ese en jota es propio de casi toda la costa mexicana, ya sea del Pacífico, el Caribe o del Golfo. En el Suroeste se da mucho (recordemos al Peje).
> 
> Por acá separamos Ma-za-tlán.


 
Pues yo vivo a dos 3 horas de Mazatlán y nunca he oído a nadie que espire las s (s, c, z).

En cuanto a lo demás, pues que sí se puede separar el grupo silábico "tl", la entrada del DPD es muy clara al respecto.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

clares3 said:


> Y At-lé-ti-co, pero tened en cuenta que yo soy español; por lo visto al otro lado del At-lán-ti-co se pronuncia distinto.


 
Hola,

Yo también soy española y pronuncio a-tlético y no at-lético. Y 
a-tlántico, y esa última sí que estoy harta de escucharla porque vivo al lado del océano A-tlántico. 

Como que me he pasado el finde en las Cíes y todos estuvimos de acuerdo en que en el A-tlántico no se podía meter ni el dedo gordo del pie de lo frío que estaba.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

mirx said:


> Pues yo vivo a dos 3 horas de Mazatlán y nunca he oído a nadie que espire las s (s, c, z).
> 
> En cuanto a lo demás, pues que sí se puede separar el grupo silábico "tl", la entrada del DPD es muy clara al respecto.


 
A mis primos mazatlecos se les nota mucho cuando dicen que son de Majatlán.


----------



## ampurdan

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo también soy española y pronuncio a-tlético y no at-lético. Y
> a-tlántico, y esa última sí que estoy harta de escucharla porque vivo al lado del océano A-tlántico.
> 
> Como que me he pasado el finde en las Cíes y todos estuvimos de acuerdo en que en el A-tlántico no se podía meter ni el dedo gordo del pie de lo frío que estaba.



¿Pero de verdad notas una diferencia al pronunciar la palabra?

Si lo digo despacio:

At-lán-ti-co
A-tlán-ti-co

Claro que lo noto, pero pronunciado normal...

No sé, quizá al juntar "At" la "t" suena más como una "d". Si quiero marcar mucho la "t", el grupo "tl" no me sale muy natural, al pronunciar eso me sale el aire por los lados de la boca.

No sé si es a eso a lo que os referís como diferencia de pronunciación.


----------



## Calambur

ampurdan said:


> ¿Pero de verdad notas una diferencia al pronunciar la palabra?


 
Seguramente la pronunciación será cuestión de costumbre, pero por aquí sin duda notamos la diferencia.
No sé explicarlo, pero claramente se oyen los grupos -tla/-tle, así, cada uno como una sola sílaba y con la "t".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aquí la gente pronuncia perfectamente A-tlán-ti-co (vivimos a sus orillas) y a-tlas y a-tle-ta. La pronunciació, at-le-ta suena afectada y *aleta parece un claro vulgarismo. Yo por mi profesión tengo que explicar todos los años algo de mitología griega y, por tanto, usar nombres como Atlas, Atlántida, Atlantes, y tanto yo como mis alumnos no tenemos ninguna duda sobre su pronunciación.
Si he oído a aficionados al fútbol decir Aletic (el Athletic de Bilbao) pero decir A-tlé-ti-co (el Atlético de Madrid).


----------



## Forero

Creo que si la _t_ se omite o se pronuncia como _d_, la _l_ tiene voz y empieza otra sílaba.

El sonido _tl_ mexicano tiene sorda la _l_, o puede pronunciarse como un "clic" lateral (como la _x_ del idioma zulu).  El clic lateral se usa en algunos lugares para decir "ten vergüenza" o para llamar a los pollitos.


----------



## Metztli

Yo no veo porque separan la sílaba, si hay una consonante licuante (b c f g p ó t) y una líquida (l ó r).

Se pronuncian juntas: bla, pre, cle, fla, tli

Pregúntoles, cómo pronuncian Metztli? 

Nosotros decimos Mets-tli


----------



## mirx

Metztli said:


> Nosotros decimos Mets-tli


 
Así lo decimos, pero no me niegues que suena forzado. Primero por la "ts" y luego por "tl".

Creo que algunos españoles dirían _Mezlí_


----------



## Metztli

mirx said:


> Así lo decimos, pero no me niegues que suena forzado. Primero por la "ts" y luego por "tl".
> 
> Creo que algunos españoles dirían _Mezlí_


 
Hola mirx!

Este en particular, sí es forzado... muchos mexicanos también dicen Mestli, pero digo yo, Atlas y Atleta no me lo parecen tanto. Igual es por la costumbre de oirlos, no?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

ampurdan said:


> ¿Pero de verdad notas una diferencia al pronunciar la palabra?


 
Bueno, no siempre. 

Donde sí noto la diferencia de pronunciación es cuando algún compañero de trabajo habla de fútbol. Concretamente, del At-letic de Bilbao. 

Pero es la única palabra (que yo recuerde) en que noto la diferencia.

Deben ser cosas del _fúrbo _.


----------



## aztlaniano

Metztli said:


> Yo no veo por qué separan la sílaba, si hay una consonante licuante (b c d f g p ó t) y una líquida (l ó r).  Se pronuncian juntas: bla, pre, cle, fla, tli


 
Claro. Así de fácil.


----------



## ampurdan

Pues para algunos no resulta tan fácil... Bueno, fácil quizá sí, pero no natural decir: tla, tle, tli, tlo, tlu, dla, dle, dli, dlo, dlu. Supongo que es pura cuestión de costumbre.

No es que no pronunciemos la "t" (algunos es verdad que no la pronuncian), sino que la juntamos con la "a" en "at-lán-ti-co". De la misma manera que se junta la "d" con la "a" en "ad-mi-nis-tra-ción".


----------



## Jellby

¿Y cómo se pronuncia la "tl" en "Popocatep*tl*" o en "Quetzalcoa*tl*"? Yo lo puedo pronunciar como se escribe, claro, pero no es una prononciación "natural" en español.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Jellby said:


> ¿Y cómo se pronuncia la "tl" en "Popocatep*tl*" o en "Quetzalcoa*tl*"? Yo lo puedo pronunciar como se escribe, claro, pero no es una prononciación "natural" en español.


Yo habría jurado que se escribia "popocatepelt"... claro he buscado en Google, y aparece de las dos formas...predominnado la que mencionas.

Pronunciar?...po -po -cat - te - pl...escondiendo la "e"...


----------



## ManPaisa

Jellby said:


> ¿Y cómo se pronuncia la "tl" en "Popocatep*tl*" o en "Quetzalcoa*tl*"? Yo lo puedo pronunciar como se escribe, claro, pero no es una prononciación "natural" en español.


 
Se pronuncian tal cual se escriben, con *tl* al final. Lo mismo con *Xóchitl* (nombre de pila que significa 'flor') y *Nezahualcóyotl* (nombre de un monarca azteca, y actualmente nombre de pila y de lugar). Para los mexicanos sí es una pronunciación natural.



> Yo habría jurado que se escribia "popocatepelt"... claro he buscado en Google, y aparece de las dos formas...predominnado la que mencionas.
> Pronunciar?...po -po -cat - te - pl...escondiendo la "e"...


Se escribe con *tl *al final. La otra escritura es errónea. Se pronuncian todas y cada una de las letras, tanto vocales como consonantes.


----------



## clares3

Hola
He intentado averiguar desde dónde escribe Valeri Mesalina y no lo he encontrado. Desde luego, por Murcia, la pronunciación es Ma-zat-lán y At-lé-ti-co, pero podría ser un localismo, aunque me extraña porque en la TVE1 y la TVE2, donde se habla el español estándar, pronuncian como os digo. Buscad en You tube y lo comprobaréis.


----------



## aztlaniano

clares3 said:


> Desde luego, por Murcia, la pronunciación es Ma-zat-lán y At-lé-ti-co, pero podría ser un localismo, aunque me extraña porque en la TVE1 y la TVE2, donde se habla el español estándar, pronuncian como os digo.


En la TVE no pueden pronunciar la equis, ni siquiera una equis intervocal. No son modelos de nada.


----------



## mirx

clares3 said:


> Hola
> He intentado averiguar desde dónde escribe Valeri Mesalina y no lo he encontrado. Desde luego, por Murcia, la pronunciación es Ma-zat-lán y At-lé-ti-co, pero podría ser un localismo, aunque me extraña porque en la TVE1 y la TVE2, donde se habla el español estándar, pronuncian como os digo. Buscad en You tube y lo comprobaréis.


 
Que sí te creemos, a tal punto que pensamos que todos los españoles pronuncían así.

Y ManPaisa, todas esas palabras que enlistaste no son "tan" naturales para los mexicanos. Todavía niños de 10 y 11 años pronuncian "popocatepel", "Xochil", etc.

Otra cosa es que nos acostumbremos y luego se nos haga normal, pero los niños o muchas veces la gente de medios rurales pronuncian como acabo de indicar.


----------



## luheal1957

Soy de Venezuela. Tengo 52 años. Me eduqué en un Colegio de Padres Dominicos con tradición española por supuesto y toda la vida me ensañaron a pronunciar las palabras como Atlántico de la siguiente forma: A-tlán-ti-co, ó a-tle-ta. 
De un tiempo para acá es que estoy escuchando a los españoles con la pronunciación de at-lán-ti-co, ó por ejemplo también at-le-ta. 

Atentos Saludos


----------



## Antpax

luheal1957 said:


> Soy de Venezuela. Tengo 52 años. Me eduqué en un Colegio de Padres Dominicos con tradición española por supuesto y toda la vida me ensañaron a pronunciar las palabras como Atlántico de la siguiente forma: A-tlán-ti-co, ó a-tle-ta.
> De un tiempo para acá es que estoy escuchando a los españoles con la pronunciación de at-lán-ti-co, ó por ejemplo también at-le-ta.
> 
> Atentos Saludos


 
Hola:

¿cuándo es antes, compañero?  Yo tengo treinta y tres años y toda mi vida he dicho "At-lán-ti-co" o "at-le-ta", pero también es cierto que yo estudié con los Trinitarios primero y con los Franciscanos después, así que a lo mejor depende de la congregación religiosa. 

No buscamos nada amigo, hay gente que lo pronuncia de una manera y otra de otra.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Honeypum

La verdad que en España todo el mundo lo pronuncia como ha dicho Ant. Gente de todas las edades separan las sílabas de la misma manera:
at-lan-ti-co

Creo que los que enseñaron a Luheal1957 son probablemente españoles ya arraigados en la cultura sudamericana. En Argentina, por ejemplo, la palabra se pronuncia como ha dicho Luheal que se pronunciaba en Venezuela

Saludos.


----------



## clares3

Hoal
 Desde mis 54 años siempre, toda la vida, he dicho at-lán-tico.
Hubo un hilo muy graciosos al respecto en que destacó especialmente nuestro querido Toño Torreón. Quizás él se acuerde.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

luheal1957 said:


> Soy de Venezuela. Tengo 52 años. Me eduqué en un Colegio de Padres Dominicos con tradición española por supuesto y toda la vida me ensañaron a pronunciar las palabras como Atlántico de la siguiente forma: A-tlán-ti-co, ó a-tle-ta.
> De un tiempo para acá es que estoy escuchando a los españoles con la pronunciación de at-lán-ti-co, ó por ejemplo también at-le-ta.
> 
> Atentos Saludos



Lo correcto es lo primero, pronunciar por  sílabas. Pero si he de decir la verdad, es difícil distinguir la oído entre las dos pronunciaciones hablando a la velocidad norma. Incluso diría que se pronuncia algo que suena próximo a adleta o adlántico.


----------



## Juan Nadie

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Lo correcto es lo primero, pronunciar por  sílabas. Pero si he de decir la verdad, es difícil distinguir la oído entre las dos pronunciaciones hablando a la velocidad norma. Incluso diría que se pronuncia algo que suena próximo a adleta o adlántico.


Perdón, porque creo que me he perdido. ¿No es correcto at-le-ta? 


> *c) *La secuencia de consonantes _tl_ tiende a pronunciarse en sílabas distintas en la mayor parte de la España peninsular y en Puerto Rico: _at - las, at - le - ta;_ en el resto de Hispanoamérica —especialmente en México y en los territorios donde se emplean con cierta frecuencia voces de origen náhuatl, en las que este grupo es inseparable (_tla - co - te, cen - zon - tle_)—, en Canarias y en algunas áreas españolas peninsulares, ambas consonantes se pronuncian dentro de la misma sílaba: _a - tlas, a - tle - ta_. Teniendo en cuenta estas diferencias, el grupo _tl_ podrá separarse o no con guion de final de línea dependiendo de si las consonantes que lo componen se articulan en sílabas distintas o dentro de la misma sílaba: _at- / leta, atle- / ta._


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Juan Nadie said:


> Perdón, porque creo que me he perdido. ¿No es correcto at-le-ta?



Pues creo que no. El texto que transcribes dice como se pronuncia en unos u otros lugares, pero no dice que sea o no correcto, o al menos no lo he leído.
Lo usual no es precisamente  lo correcto. 
A falta de definición, creo que las palabras deben pronunciarse  por sílabas. 
¿Hay algún texto con autoridad académica que diga otra cosa?
No me costaría  nada rectificar.


----------



## Juan Nadie

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Pues creo que no. El texto que transcribes dice como se pronuncia en unos u otros lugares, pero no dice que sea o no correcto, o al menos no lo he leído.
> Lo usual no es precisamente  lo correcto.
> A falta de definición, creo que las palabras deben pronunciarse  por sílabas.
> ¿Hay algún texto con autoridad académica que diga otra cosa?
> No me costaría  nada rectificar.


Tampoco dice que sea o no correcto a-tle-ta, de todas formas...


> *c) *La secuencia [...], el grupo _tl_ *podrá separarse o no *con guion de final de línea dependiendo de si las consonantes que lo componen se articulan en sílabas distintas o dentro de la misma sílaba: _at- / leta, atle- / ta._


Lo que viene a decir es que si pronuncias at-le-ta, hagas la separación así, y si pronuncias a-tle-ta, así, pero si lo cambias, sí es un error.


----------



## mirx

Manuel G. Rey said:


> A falta de definición, creo que las palabras deben pronunciarse por sílabas.


 
Es que sí se pronunician por sílabas, simplemente varia la división silábica en el norte y centro de España con el resto de los hispanohablantes. Pero en ambos casos la gente es fiel a su forma de dividir las palabras.


----------



## Vampiro

Exacto, exacto...
Si tomamos como ejemplo el Tratado de Tlatelolco, unos dirán: "Tratado de Tla-te-lol-co", y los otros "Tratado de T-la-te-lol-co"
Simple.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Juan Nadie

Recomiendo la lectura de la primera página de la discusión, y mucho.


----------



## merquiades

¡Hola! Como ya han dicho, creo que en la lengua diaria no importa.  Suena lo mismo, poco importa la división de sílabas. Creo que la tl solo ocurre dentro de una palabra, y no al inicio, tampoco al final...  Pero en lenguas iberoamericanas, como en Náhuatl, sí existe al final y probablemente al inicio de una palabra.  Por eso en América tienen la costumbre de pronunciar bien la tl, sin separación.  El problema surge al escribir, cuando tenemos que eligir entre at-le-ta o a-tle-ta.  Yo pronuncio at-le-ta, porque a-tle-ta me suena rarísimo, y difícil, (tampoco puedo pronunciar Ná-huatl sin añadir una vocal) pero como no separamos nunca tr, pl, pr, fl, fr, gl, gr, bl, br etc. me parecería más lógico que no se separara.


----------



## dexterciyo

Honeypum said:


> La verdad que en España todo el mundo lo pronuncia como ha dicho Ant.



No, no todo el mundo. En Canarias normalmente pronunciamos a-tle-ta. 

EDIT: No me había fijado que la RAE ya lo decía. Aunque no está mal corroborarlo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Juan Nadie said:


> Tampoco dice que sea o no correcto a-tle-ta, de todas formas...
> 
> Lo que viene a decir es que si pronuncias at-le-ta, hagas la separación así, y si pronuncias a-tle-ta, así, pero si lo cambias, sí es un error.



Justo, no dice que sea correcto o no a-tle-ta, ni tampoco at-le-ta, es decir, el texto que transcribes y cuya fuente no dices, no da respuesta a la duda.

Lo que dice ese texto, no lo que viene a decir, es:    "...el grupo _tl _podrá...", o sea, que si pronuncias 'at-le-ta' puedes hacer así la separación al final del renglón, no que la hayas de hacer. 

Ahora, si se lee o interpreta el texto en el sentido de que declara que es correcta una u otra forma de pronunciar o ambas, pues muy bien. Como ya dije, al oído ambas me resultan difíciles de distinguir. 

Nota: Estudié en el colegio de los PP. Dominicos, en Valencia, España. No recuerdo que me enseñasen nada acerca de la pronunciación del grupo _tl_. Así que, si estoy equivocado, asumo la responsabilidad.


----------



## Juan Nadie

Manuel G. Rey said:


> el texto que transcribes y cuya fuente no dices


Perdón, pero es que este tema está plagado con esa cita, por eso no puse ya la fuente

Es del DPD
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=guion2%20o%20gui%F3n#26c


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Juan Nadie said:


> Perdón, pero es que este tema está plagado con esa cita, por eso no puse ya la fuente
> 
> Es del DPD
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=guion2%20o%20gui%F3n#26c



Gracias. No había advertido que se mencionaba la fuente en posts anteriores.

Para 'atlas', y no me refiero a otros ejemplos. At-las me suena raro, raro. Será cosa mía. O quizá de mi 75 % largo de gallego, y mis diez años de vida en Canarias.


----------



## Naticruz

Honeypum said:


> Atlántico:
> * a - tlán - ti - co (LatAm)
> * at - lán - ti - co (España)
> 
> Asimismo, lo he consultado con amigos (ninguno lingüista, pero todos profesionales) y me han dicho que la separación en sílabas es como la acabo de escribir.


Confirmado por el VOX – Diccionario para la Enseñanza de la Lengua Española de La Universidad de Alcalá de Henares.

¿Y la “T” se pronuncia?

PD -
Hubiera leído todo el hilo y no habría hecho esta necia pregunta! 
Gracias - Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Naticruz said:


> [...]
> ¿Y la “T” se pronuncia?
> [...]


Es que ese es el problema que yo le veo a la división silábica habitual en España: al dividir at-le-ta, por ejemplo, resulta difícil pronunciar la _t_ y generalmente les sale a los españoles algo como /adleta/, /al:eta/ o sencillamente /aleta/.
Por otra parte, al apoyar la oclusiva en la _l_, como se hace en Hispanoamérica y en todo el mundo hispanohablante, incluída España, con los otros grupos consonánticos con oclusiva más _l_ o _r_, resulta fácil que la /t/ salga claramente como /t/.
En mi mensaje #49, hago una pregunta:


Aviador said:


> [...]
> Además, ¿alguien sabe por qué se llegó a esa separación en dos sílabas? Es curioso que la _t_ seguida por _r_ en España se mantenga ortográfica y fonéticamente en la misma sílaba (así como el resto de las consonantes seguidas por _l_ o _r_ que en todo el mundo hispanohablante se mantienen juntas) y se haga la excepción con el grupo _tl_. Las fuentes que he consultado sólo dan cuenta del hecho, pero no van más allá.
> [...]



Saludos.


----------



## Rosariono

ampurdan said:


> Yo no me imagino cómo se puede apreciar la diferencia en la pronunciación. Bueno, yo soy capaz de separar: at-lán-ti-co y, para mí artificialmente, a-tlán-ti-co, pero si todo se dice de una tirada, ambas suenan igual, ¿no?


 
Sucede que el que pronuncia at lántico, lo dice así. Es muy notoria la diferencia al hablar.


----------



## ampurdan

Lo he ido repitiendo y sí veo que quizá cuando se dice "at-lán-ti-co" se oye más como una "d" (como en "ad-la-te-ral") sin el sonido fuerte de la "t".


----------



## macame

Yo siempre he dicho A-tlán-ti-co, a-tle-ta, a-tlas y pen-ta-tlón y pensaba que esta era la forma correcta de decirlo. Me resulta bastante más natural que separar el grupo tl. Nunca entendí muy bien lo de separarlo y menos aún lo de no pronunciar la t. 
Igual fuimos los gallegos los que exportamos a América la forma de pronunciarlo, con tanta emigración...


----------



## Meaburro

Yo también digo A-tlántico,A-tlas.   No sé porque dicen  que en España solemos decir At-lántico o At-las. Al menos aquí en Castilla y León no  pronunciamos t-l sino tl.  

  Nestle, la verdad, lo pronuncio Nesle  pero no es porque no sepa pronunciar Nestle. 

  Podéis poner  en Youtube: Publicité Nestlé Choco Suisse - Maurice N°1 - Tu pousses le bouchon un peu trop loin Maurice.mpg, y escuchar a un suizo  pronunciar Nestlé. 

 Dice Nesle



    Un saludo


----------



## chics

Bueno, sería que hasta ahora no había participado nadie de Castilla o de Galicia para comentar cómo es en su tierra. Ahora ya sabemos que depende de la zona. 

Sobre la marca "nestlé", la pronunciamos en francés, supongo que porque así nos han enseñado a hacerlo en su publicidad. Sin embargo, decimos "sig-nal" y no "siñal", por ejemplo, para otras marcas... pero el caso de las palabras extranjeras pertenece a otro hilo.


----------

